# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  does clomid raise test levels by 300 points?

## Barlow80

My doc prescribed clomid 50 everyday for three months after being on a compounded crean that really did not do much for me. My levels are at 270 and my doc wanted to try this before we did any injections. Does anyone know if this is an effective method of treatment.

----------


## zaggahamma

not sure bro...i'll bump it for you...

when do you start it? 

will you keep us posted with how it goes and what you notice...thanks

----------


## Brian McClay

Clomid will increase your Test levels but 300 is a high number to expect from 50 mg of clomid per day. It is useually used as a PCT recovery drug to get the boys working again

----------


## Subotai

Thats an oddly low number and an oddly long duration.

That looks similar to what a female breast cancer patient would do.

----------


## lovbyts

How about an update, it's been 8 months. I hate DEAD threads...

----------


## jimmy79

bump. any updates or bloodwork?

/j

----------


## Vettester

I think Barlow checked out on us a long time ago. Anyways, since the question was posted, I'll throw my .02 ... Yes, I think it can, but it depends on the individual and the condition of their HPTA. If the pituitary responds and starts producing LH/FSH, the testicles (permitting no issues) would be enabled to produce endogenous test. Again, everyone would vary with the amount of natural production, and some might not benefit at all.

----------


## jimmy79

I'm going to do 50mg Clomid for 10 days and see what happens.

----------


## Sicko

> I'm going to do 50mg Clomid for 10 days and see what happens.


make sure you do a detail log..Dont skimp on any of the details!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flatscat

If you are primary or secondary and your natty levels are that low - I can't see taking clomid for the rest of your life as trt, am I missing something here? Jimmy, are you thinking that the clomid for ten days will bump your t numbers up for ever? If not, why would are you doing this little experiment? I wouldn't say clomid is unsafe for the most part, but it does have sides you should be aware of and pretty sure you should taper down the dose as you are ending your run.

Or do you just want to be like Peter North?

Just curious.

Flats

----------


## sirupate

> If you are primary or secondary and your natty levels are that low - I can't see taking clomid for the rest of your life as trt, am I missing something here? Jimmy, are you thinking that the clomid for ten days will bump your t numbers up for ever? If not, why would are you doing this little experiment? I wouldn't say clomid is unsafe for the most part, but it does have sides you should be aware of and pretty sure you should taper down the dose as you are ending your run.
> 
> Or do you just want to be like Peter North?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Flats


Dang...Peter North? Tell me more.

sirp

----------


## dosXX

when I started my therapy my doctor had me on 50mg Clomid EOD and 0.5mg Arimidex EOD. My test (total) values initially was 220 ng/dl after two months of EOD clomid and Arimidex my blood work result for my test total went up to 440 ng/dl. My doctor then told me to take the 50mg Clomid ED and 1mg (whole tablet) Arimidex EOD. Three months later my blood test result showed my test total at 870 ng/dl which was noted as "High" by labcorp. However, my E2 level also went up from 20 to 43 ng/dl so now my doctor told me take a full tab (1mg) arimdex everyday. And my next labs will be in 6 months (doctor's order) from today. But I will get one done within 3 months just to see. Over all I'm feeling better compare to when I first started my TRT.

So, taking clomid might work for you but just like Vette has said it all depends on the person. One way you can see if it's working is through a comprehensive blood work.

----------


## jimmy79

Sicko, I'll try my best.

Flatscat! I looked up Peter North and I couldn't stop laughing!! I actually just want to find out if it will increase my Testosterone confirming secondary. After this test I'll start with plain Nebido.

----------


## jimmy79

Ok, how should I taper down? can you give me the 10 day dosage schedule you recommend. I've got 10 tabs of 50mg. Should I take it in the morning?

----------


## flatscat

I dont think there is a ten day dosage protocol out there - most folks take it for four weeks or more. So, you are going to get bw done the day before you start and the day you stop? Meaning two labs in 12 days? Just sayin....

nice avi btw, looks like my almost third wife lmao

----------


## flatscat

> when I started my therapy my doctor had me on 50mg Clomid EOD and 0.5mg Arimidex EOD. My test (total) values initially was 220 ng/dl after two months of EOD clomid and Arimidex my blood work result for my test total went up to 440 ng/dl. My doctor then told me to take the 50mg Clomid ED and 1mg (whole tablet) Arimidex EOD. Three months later my blood test result showed my test total at 870 ng/dl which was noted as "High" by labcorp. However, my E2 level also went up from 20 to 43 ng/dl so now my doctor told me take a full tab (1mg) arimdex everyday. And my next labs will be in 6 months (doctor's order) from today. But I will get one done within 3 months just to see. Over all I'm feeling better compare to when I first started my TRT.
> 
> So, taking clomid might work for you but just like Vette has said it all depends on the person. One way you can see if it's working is through a comprehensive blood work.


Dos, those numbers are wild bro - but I like I said I cant see taking clomid every day for the rest of your life, and now to add 1mg of adex every fricken day??? Wouldnt it be a whole lot easier to get on a t replacement therapy?

----------


## jimmy79

Just got my starting bw 2 days ago. Next lab will be on the day I take the last big dose (day9)
So I'm thinking 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 20, 20. Think thats tapering off well enough of should I add in a 30 and 10?

btw, what are the side effects if I don't taper off?

/j

----------


## Sicko

[QUOTE=jimmy79;5398167]Sicko, I'll try my best.

Jimmy, sorry if I misled you, I was tryin to poke fun at the whole idea of a 10 day cycle of clomid..I didnt realize you were serious. What do you expect to accomplish with this experiment?? Clomid is usually used as a compound for PCT.
I am currently on clomid @ 100/80/50/50 as my PCT.
By the way those #'s are weeks not days.

----------


## jimmy79

Ok, Dose is going to be: 50,50,50,50,50,50,50,50,37.5,25,25,12.5

Today is Day1. Just took it a few minutes ago and I don't feel anything yet =)

----------


## jimmy79

hmmm.. I feel very energetic. Don't know if its the clomid or the cheat meal. hehe.

----------


## jimmy79

Day2: Vivid dreams last night!

----------


## jimmy79

Day4: getting a bit emotional for no reason. Lots of energy though.

----------


## lovbyts

> Day4: getting a bit emotional for no reason. Lots of energy though.


Jimmy, thanks for the logs like vette asked but it might be more useful if you started it in a new thread/post of your own so people dont get confused

----------


## Swifto

> My doc prescribed clomid 50 everyday for three months after being on a compounded crean that really did not do much for me. My levels are at 270 and my doc wanted to try this before we did any injections. Does anyone know if this is an effective method of treatment.


100mg/ED raised endogenous testosterone by 268% (yes you read that right) in 3 months in a paper I have posted here.




> Thats an oddly low number and an oddly long duration.
> 
> That looks similar to what a female breast cancer patient would do.


 No, its not at all.

3 months is pretty average when treating hypogondal males with SERMs.

----------


## jimmy79

Day5: no side effects :-)

Due to timing issues I will be taking the last clomid tomorrow and do a blood test right after to compare with my previous bw.
Will post before/after values in a different thread?

----------


## dosXX

Yeah flatscat I wish I'm on a test program because to tell you the truth I worried about the side effects for taking those compounds everyday for a long duration but I forgot to mention my reasons for not getting the shots is because me and my fiancee are trying/planning to have a baby and after carefully thinking about the risk/benefit, we've decided to wait and hold-off those test shots. 
I know that adding HCG with test will or might keep you fertile but again we just don't want to take those chances so let's just say I'm on stand by or should I say "waiting list"

----------


## flatscat

> Yeah flatscat I wish I'm on a test program because to tell you the truth I worried about the side effects for taking those compounds everyday for a long duration but I forgot to mention my reasons for not getting the shots is because me and my fiancee are trying/planning to have a baby and after carefully thinking about the risk/benefit, we've decided to wait and hold-off those test shots. 
> I know that adding HCG with test will or might keep you fertile but again we just don't want to take those chances so let's just say I'm on stand by or should I say "waiting list"


Dude, there is one thing for sure, you ought to be the Mr. Universe of sperm production so better be careful until you are ready. She could probably look at it and get pg lol.

Still don't know how your E2 level even exists.

Good luck with the bambino planning - remember practice does not make perfect - perfect practice makes perfect.

Flats

----------


## dosXX

> Dude, there is one thing for sure, you ought to be the Mr. Universe of sperm production so better be careful until you are ready. *She could probably look at it and get pg lol.* _lol hahaha no doubt my LH and FSH levels are through the roof it's crazy_
> 
> *Still don't know how your E2 level even exists.* _Exactly, now this part is really throwing me off and it sucks to read other people being able to control their E2 with just 0.25 - 0.5mg 2x a week. Now I'm not absolutely sure if this is the culprit but I am taking the generic brand arimidex (India) (FDA approved). What do you think flats? appreciate your input_
> 
> Good luck with the bambino planning - remember practice does not make perfect - perfect practice makes perfect. * thanks bro*
> 
> Flats


In bold

----------


## flatscat

I take generic adex - no problems - something is not adding up here. You got it from a US pharmacy?

----------


## dosXX

Yes US pharmacy Walmart to be exact. This is probably going to confuse you even more but my E2 were dialed-in at 20 ng/dl when my test total was at 420 and that is also when I was taking 0.5mg EOD.

----------


## jimmy79

results/bloodwork of my Clomid experiment in a new thread: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...mid-experiment

/j

----------


## jimmy79

Ok, I used Clomid and my LH went down and my Testosterone went up. Was that supposed to happen?

----------

